# Shinden yoshin ryu



## jtweymo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello there!

I'm a new on the block.

I'm a practitioner of shinden yoshin ryu 
for some 30 odd years now.

my home page on that is here.

Some budo translation pages, I do amateur Japanese translation work.


----------



## Jonny Figgis (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you know anything about the American Federation of Jujitsu? They teach Yoshin Ryu. Would like to hear if you know of them and if you have any comments? I am thinking of studying with them but I'm new to jujitsu. My background is I'm a self defence instructor and studied krav maga, shotokan, kempo and other arts.

Nice website!


----------



## jtweymo (Feb 12, 2009)

Test


----------



## jtweymo (Feb 12, 2009)

Geez sorry about that!

My first reply bounced off and didn't enter!

I know the AFJ, I been a member for about 10-11 years now. It don't practice politics (the people and schools involved just wanna practice Jujutsu and Judo.) They won't steal your money either (always a plus!!)

There are a whole lot of different kinds of Yoshin schools and instructors involved in the AFJ. Everything from American eclectric adaptations of (jujutsu and aikido) to much more traditional forms of Yoshin ryu such as adaptations of Shinto yoshin ryu, for example. My own Shinden yoshin ryu is listed with them as well, of course. Many of the Yoshin schools and instructors in the AFJ alligned to the form of Yoshin ryu being taught by Master Moore and so they use the curriculum and techniques of that form of Yoshin ryu. As far as I can tell, I dunno fure sure, but it appears to be an adaptation of one of the traditional forms of Shinto yoshin ryu brought to the United states back in the 1960's by American sevricemen stationed in Okinawa. It uses nomenclature and techniques that are obviously related to this form of Shinto yoshin ryu on record in older texts from that time period (that's my source of comparison.) If I got my wires crossed I apologize but it's listed techniques seem to come from those schools.

The AFJ is very relaxed and has all kinds of people in it, all over the country. If ya like federations, it's a nice one since there's no politics and they won't steal your money. They just wanna practice Jujutsu and Judo.

As for my webpage, make whatever use of it ya please. Glad ya liked it (it's just a personal homepage to record what our school taught.)

See ya around.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 12, 2009)

jtweymo said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm a new on the block.
> 
> ...


Very nice web page.


----------



## jtweymo (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, man.

It's not much really, just a record of the school I posted to my personal homepage. I still got some work to do on it, lots to write (I can't quite keep up with it, to much 'type-type-type'.) Omigod is that a lot of typing!


----------



## Saitama Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Jtweymo,

You were pulled for this on Budoseek and on E-budo in 2001. 


http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=24362

Please stop claiming to be doing a budo related to koryu when you are not.


----------



## jtweymo (Feb 18, 2009)

Saitama Steve
said
Jtweymo,

You were pulled for this on Budoseek and on E-budo in 2001. 


http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/sh...ad.php?t=24362

Please stop claiming to be doing a budo related to koryu when you are not.  

Saitama... please don't take these remarks the wrong way. I'm not trying to be rude. It wasn't in 2001, it was about three or four months ago in 2008. If you entered "2001" on accident, I understand but fact is that it was 2008 as the dates on those entries specify.

The entries themselves (on Budoseek) indicated that my school is NOT koryu and that I myself am not familiar with the koryu. On the second page of the remarks about half way down or more: "Oh and [_name ommitted_]? I never offered even a single comment on the customs of the Koryu. I am not Koryu, sir. Gendai goshinjutsu all the way. If there was any confusion on that: NO REMARK ON THE CUSTOMS OF THE KORYU WAS OFFERED AT ALL. That isn't even a field of expertise for me... "

That's a quote of my own remarks from the link you posted. IF YOU CONSULT my webpage on SYR, it specifies that it isn't koryu derived and addresses relevant facts on the difference between koryu and a goshinjutsu school like ours.

May I point out that you don't know me and are perhaps misrepresenting my claims and remarks? You may claim that I stated koryu connection but my own remarks ALL OVER THE INTERNET clearly identify that it's not koryu or koryu related. The remarks made by me (in every instance) always say the same thing: my school of jujutsu is gendai goshin jujutsu, NOT derived from any koryu school.

"_Please stop claiming to be doing a budo related to koryu when you are not._" ?? Sir... I never claimed I was, I've always claimed and stated the extact opposite.

You can ignore what I myself entered on the subject and insist that I said or did something I didn't... but NONE of my websites or my remarks posted in any forum make any such claim...

How can I stop doing something I am not doing?!?


----------



## Saitama Steve (Feb 19, 2009)

You can side-step as much as you want, but I'm not going to waltz with you on this one. 

The information is there as plain as day on Budoseek. Your website was subsequently quoted and then dissected by people in koryu who know. 

There's nothing to debate about.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 19, 2009)

Please review the Martial Talk rules, easily found HERE.  Pay special attention to:


> *1.10.5 Martial Talk Bashing*
> 
> Any member found to be bad mouthing the MartialTalk community at an outside location will be banned. If you do not care for this community, you really have no business here anyway.
> 
> ...



jks9199
MartialTalk Moderator


----------



## Saitama Steve (Feb 19, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Please review the Martial Talk rules, easily found HERE. Pay special attention to:
> 
> 
> jks9199
> MartialTalk Moderator


 
jks9199, 

There is no problem here with another forum. The pages from a different martial arts forum are being used as a reference. 

It is being posted so as other people are not being misled. 

Thanks.


----------



## jtweymo (Feb 19, 2009)

Well... hi ya guys,

Not sure then that I should comment at all. That being the case, I'll curtail my remarks.

There's no need for all of this, and I'm didn't side step anything. But that's cool. 

I don't know what is meant by "other people not being misled..."? I dunno what any of this is about. I keep getting told I'm saying things that I'm not... way I figure it... anybody can read my remarks for themselves. I don't see any of this as a problem.

We have a nice forum here, and personally I rather enjoy it.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2009)

_*ADMIN NOTE:

All in-thread staff warnings are to be heeded.  Using information about actions taken against MT users on other forums to discredit them here could constitute fraudbusting and possibly hot pursuit and is against the Terms of Service all users agreed to when creating an account here.

Direct questions are allowed, attacking is not, harassing is not.

If anyone has further questions regarding this, send an email to adminteam@martialtalk.com, report the post using the RTM feature or PM any staff member.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*_


----------



## Lbkickn (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm new here too.

That's a nice website but waaaay to much reading.


----------

